# Farm pond 3/9/06



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

hello all, hit the farm ponds i goto today, i was using a smithswick rogue jerkbait, and my brother was using rubber worms, we both pulled in one, both about 12 inches, its my first bass of the year and my big bros 6th, i caught mine while i was jerking the bait, the small bass just hammered it 
anyone else catch any bass lately????


----------



## fishfinder (Dec 20, 2004)

Have not caught any yet but I'll keep trying


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah I caught 5 bass and 7 crappie yesterday all on a white 2" tube on a 1/16oz jig head! there are pictures in the northeast forum under bass and crappie today!


----------

